# Engine bay - scared of breaking something



## NarN (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi guys

I'm a noob, cracked open my engine bay for the first time in years. It looks like sh*t.

I tried to clean the bigger parts with a MF cloth and APC. A bit later I added a small brush to my tools. I didn't want to hose water on it. I'm afraid I might ruin the engine/battery/everything.

I did locate the battery, fusebox and generator (alternator?). Are these the things that should be covered before hosing it with water?

I have worked for over an hour and I won't even post 'after' pics. It's that bad.

Before pics:

At the top there are a million small tubes. Some are stiff others are flexible. How do I start on those?

The engine block itself has some sort of dull and brows spots on it. Doesn't look like rust but it's awful. It looks a but like the manual lock, this looks awful as well.




























I might leave this alone for a while. I was eager to start on it but now I have my doubts.

I have read a few how-to's on cleaning the engine bay and it looks so easy. But in reality it's a pain.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Easy Peasy. Get yourself some good engine degreaser Megs do one if you're feeling flush, or my fav is Selclen S. Spray liberally all over and jet wash or hose off. if you are jet washing just avoid high pressure on the fuse box and exposed connectors but dont worry about them getting wet. See that huge grey thing under the engine....thats the road which throws litres of water over your engine when you drive in heavy rain :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

As above...don't worry too much about it....just don't go daft with a powerful PW aimed right at any connections/air inlet...

I use megs super degreaser.... spray on, use a brush to clean...

Turn the engine on, the use the PW to wash...

finish off with 303 aerospace for the plastics..

:thumb:


----------



## NarN (Jun 24, 2011)

Tnx D, gives me more courage to get a bit more agressive.

I'm a CG user so I might use Red Hot degreaser for this.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

The engine compartment is designed as splash proof to _resist_ water ingress; it is not _waterproof / watertight_. Rain or water splashed up into the engine is at very low pressure, very different from a pressurised hose or steam


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Try using a pressure sprayer,one with an adjustable nozzle.You can vary them from a mist to a jet and they are quite handy.You can be quite accurate and you wont have to trail hoses about to do the job.They are what I use on my engine.One with a degreaser in and one to rinse with warm water.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> ...Turn the engine on, ...


Why??


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> Why??


1) to make sure it isn't broke :lol:

2) helps to dry the engine by running it... engines get warm!

:thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I suppose, but I would have thought you'd more likely get water drawn into places it shouldn't if the engine is on. I think it would also be a good idea to make sure the engine doesn't get too hot before you spray cold water at it


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> I suppose, but I would have thought you'd more likely get water drawn into places it shouldn't if the engine is on. I think it would also be a good idea to make sure the engine doesn't get too hot before you spray cold water at it


I go with what I know... never been any issues for me...

:thumb:


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

I always do it with the engine running and for the same reasons.


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

I was really scared at first... still dont think im a flully fledged pro but looks good still,

as is mentioned near the top,

I used a few bag to tape up bits i didnt wanna hurt alternator batterie fuses. oh and avoided the main part of the engine as i know if i tried i could get water in past the Ht leads.

Then i used plenty of degreaser used Ag engine something or other... lots of arrigation with a couple of brushes... then played it sensible with the water used hose pipe and didnt have it on much flow.

Then finished over with some AG rubber and vinyl

Here is the only pic i got from my first time. before i knew the rubber and vinyl trick 









Moral of the story is be safe but be confident Like any first time :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Am I the only one that doesn't get why we should clean the engine bay? Agreed it keeps it inline with the look of the car in terms of its "Clean" but I dont plan on driving about with the bonnet open or take part in competitions so why bother? 

The only time I see inside it is to fill the water up or check the oil, personally I cant be bothered spending any real time in an engine bay....

Anyone else?


----------



## NarN (Jun 24, 2011)

I feel different Grommit. Now I'm into the whole detailing thing I want to take it as far as I can. And the engine bay is a big part of the car. Maybe it's just a challenge...

Or maybe I want to give me dealer a nice clean car to work on.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

NarN said:


> I feel different Grommit. Now I'm into the whole detailing thing I want to take it as far as I can. And the engine bay is a big part of the car. Maybe it's just a challenge...
> 
> Or maybe I want to give me dealer a nice clean car to work on.


I understand dude, I just meant that for all the time I get to look at it I really cant be bothered going the whole hog in doing it. Its also a company car so im not going to get any money back in selling it.

I like cleaning my car for sure (now I have the bug being on here  ) But I'd rather spend time with the wife and family more than cleaning my car......know what im trying to say? :S


----------



## NarN (Jun 24, 2011)

Sure Grommit, I prefer quality time with my kids as well over cleaning my car. I'm not planning on cleaning my engine bay every week (maybe once a year?). 

I just picked it up as the next challenge...


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

NarN said:


> Sure Grommit, I prefer quality time with my kids as well over cleaning my car. I'm not planning on cleaning my engine bay every week (maybe once a year?).
> 
> I just picked it up as the next challenge...


:thumb:


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

I like a clean engine bay for a couple of reasons. I've seen plenty of very clean and well looked after cars yet when you open the bonnet its minging. To me its like having a shower a shave, putting on nice cloths and aftershave and going out without brushing your teeth. But as I service my own car is nice to be able to be able to do jobs under the bonnet without getting covered in oil and grease all the time, it also makes it easier to spot leaks etc.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Grommit said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't get why we should clean the engine bay? Agreed it keeps it inline with the look of the car in terms of its "Clean" but I dont plan on driving about with the bonnet open or take part in competitions so why bother?
> 
> The only time I see inside it is to fill the water up or check the oil, personally I cant be bothered spending any real time in an engine bay....
> 
> Anyone else?


Oily residue attracts dirt which in turn adds to a less efficient engine. Also radiators and condensers, being right up the front behind grille, encounter road grime, leaves and dirt which can cause inefficient cooling ability.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Grommit said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't get why we should clean the engine bay? Agreed it keeps it inline with the look of the car in terms of its "Clean" but I dont plan on driving about with the bonnet open or take part in competitions so why bother?
> 
> The only time I see inside it is to fill the water up or check the oil, personally I cant be bothered spending any real time in an engine bay....
> 
> Anyone else?


eh...it's called detailing...

Not called detailing...but only the bits you want to... 

I don't get your point about the family either....surely if you were that bothered, you would just run your car through a 5 minute car wash...LOADS of time to spend with the family then! :lol:

At the end of the day, people all want to take certain bits to a certain level...so let them get on with it and enjoy it...you clean your car to the level you are happy with, then go out with the family...

I don't have a family, so I clean my engine with a toothbrush...



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> eh...it's called detailing...
> 
> Not called detailing...but only the bits you want to...
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol:

Ha that cheered me up i only get to spend time with the misses at weekends due to her being a teacher and both living at home for now... i got me loads of time

The way i look at is not many of my mates do anything like this so when they look at the way my car is kept they all go a little sad and say wish mine looked like that... and once one of them asked me to show them were the water bottle was :lol: so i showed them and my engine bay was a mess..... the shame....

All i can say is never again :buffer:


----------



## NarN (Jun 24, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I don't have a family, so I clean my engine with a toothbrush...


Can you clean mine as well? I'll deliver it with as many toothbrushes as you want.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

NarN said:


> Can you clean mine as well? I'll deliver it with as many toothbrushes as you want.


Why not...I'm over in Belgium next week actually! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## NarN (Jun 24, 2011)

Common over, w'll grab a beer together.

Erm, I'll grab a beer while you take care of the engine bay LOL


----------

